
Why is 80 characters the 'standard' limit for code width? - pabloIMO
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/148677/why-is-80-characters-the-standard-limit-for-code-width
======
jpterry
Relatedly, github insists on this width in both their language style guides
and code windows on the web site. The VT100 had a 132 columns and was released
34 years ago!

Why are we still limiting code to 80 characters per line?

~~~
ternaryoperator
I find 132 columns is too wide for code (Good for tabular data, but not for
code.) I want something I can read by running my eyes down the code. For me,
this means no more than about 90 characters. A width of 132 cols means I have
to stop and read back and forth, making it impossible to scan for something.
Of course, YMMV.

------
naner
The highest-rated answer doens't explain anything... he just says that IBM's
punch cards had 80 colums. What does that have to do with conventions for
entering text in an editor?

~~~
Someone
The card puncher _was_ the editor.

